
Ask HN: Alternatives to Stripe - folli
Based on Stripe&#x27;s announcement and the general reaction on their billing changes (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=16766846), which Stripe competitors would you recommend (or not recommend), either for recurring or one-off payments.<p>I&#x27;m interested in hearing your experiences, regarding costs and implementation.
======
redding
Braintree is fairly decent, though I haven't done much research on it.

~~~
foobarbazetc
The only weird thing about Braintree is that they do a hard pull credit check
on whoever is signing up their company for the service, which is non-sensical.

